

Melbourne earthquake - social media analysis: G+ fails - justinkelly
http://blog.justin.kelly.org.au/melbquake/

======
petitmiam
The results from Facebook would depend on who your Facebook friends are, while
searching for twitter hash tags shows results from all users.

To say "facebook was full of junk" when comparing to twitter is a bit unfair.

~~~
justinkelly
re facebook - fair comment

re twitter - most comments came through via people im following - didnt search
the hastag till later

mainly trying to understand why g+ didnt do as good as i expected it to do

i rally like g+ and was hoping the good info would be there right away - but
twitter won the race

~~~
petitmiam
I guess it really highlights just how good twitter is. It will be interesting
to see if g+ catch up by the next melbourne earthquake (2013?).

~~~
justinkelly
agreed - at the moment twitter is better for real time location specific news
- than g+, fb, or newspapers

i like g+ alot so hopefully it catches up - just not hoping for any more
earthquakes any time soon :)

